# Market doeling from online sale the other day



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Market doeling kid that sold online the other day. Take a guess how much she went for. She is a Freaky grandaughter.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my wild stab in the dark is $35,000? go big or go home, right??


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, I'll help out a little there were 18 head and the average was $1100.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is beautiful! I will say $3000


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> my wild stab in the dark is $35,000? go big or go home, right??


I want you to come price my doelings


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> She is beautiful! I will say $3000


thank you for playing try again


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She is unreg(of course), good mouth, good teeth, and she will also be eligible to show in the Lone Star Elite doe show in November


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

$1500


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

14000 or 9000


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

$9000 is warm


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

8000, 7000, 8500, 10000, 11000, lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

bahahaha!!! I figured since you were posting $40k boys that this girl would be in that price range too. guess I was WAY off!!! LOL


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> bahahaha!!! I figured since you were posting $40k boys that this girl would be in that price range too. guess I was WAY off!!! LOL


she did go reallllllllly steep, but not 5 figures.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

$7500.00
Feeling Lucky...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so, $9500?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

7000? and all my other guesses in that post?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

$7k getting hot


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I gonna guess 5500??


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I gonna guess 5500??


Cold, cold, $7k was hot, real hot


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She sold for $7100, Thanks for playing.


----------



## CantMiss (Mar 25, 2013)

Really nice little doe but dang!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She is a really nice kid, but yea DANG $7100


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

SO yeah, time to pack up, sell my house and move from minis into boars! I had no idea.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont know maybe Im just cheap, but even if I had the extra money I would NEVER pay that much for a goat!!! Who am I kidding I would never pay that for a cow who is 10times as big. I just dont understand at all I guess.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^Because you can breed her and show her and get double the money out of her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's a bit rediculous for an un-reg doe. And the buckling that went for $45K was way crazy, he wasn't registered. I mean I have bought spotlight goats from ADGA sales before, but they are always registered, some already have titles, etc.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> That's a bit rediculous for an un-reg doe. And the buckling that went for $45K was way crazy, he wasn't registered. I mean I have bought spotlight goats from ADGA sales before, but they are always registered, some already have titles, etc.


Paper means nothing in the market wether industry and money not spent on the "next thing" is money and reputation lost.

I have not seen $10k, $20k and higher jackpot shows every weekend for dairy goats. But, there are every weekend in many states in the South for market goats. Usually several in Texas. How many $100,000 dollar jackpot shows do dairy goats have a year?

How many auctions for dairy goats does the bidding start at $3k and move in $1k steps and not stopping until 5 figures? Friday Night Fever last year 10 head sold for over $10k each, not for does, not for bucks, but for wethers. Wethers that you sign legal notorized legal paperwork saying you have no rights to any genetic material from the animal.

I heard rumor of a wether that sold for $22k the other day, but I have not seen the info.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow. Sounds like a game for those with the money to spend. But, if you are good at the game, you might bring some in. Is this a fad? Or is it to stay?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For the dairy goats there is not jackpot or spotlight sales every weekend, only once or twice a year. Boers are somewhat "new" in America, they had to be smuddled in, and they sold for hundreds of thousands of dollars. ABGA has only been around for 30 some years right? ADGA has been around for over 100 years, so dairy goats don't have crazy sales all the time, normally only at nationals.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Why in the world are thye paying that much for wethers, you can't do anything with them, other than say "oh look at this useless ten thousand dollar animal I bought and can't do anything with" what it the point of that? 
Sorry if that sounded harsh, but I don't see a point in buying an animals that cannot reproduce, it does me no good whatsoever.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have to agree. I see absolutely no point in paying that much for a weather. On the other hand.....people do it with gelding horses all the time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

True ^^ But you can actually DO something with a horse! A wether is like having a lawn ornament


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm guessing she went for $800. Yes, I know what she went for, but I refuse to believe that someone paid over 1,000 dollars for that doe. Ridiculous.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> True ^^ But you can actually DO something with a horse! A wether is like having a lawn ornament


Well, I guess you could maybe train the weather to pull a cart and sell rides...hmmm.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my you would have to charge a ton for the rides to make your money back, and you could do that with any wether in good shape....


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> For the dairy goats there is not jackpot or spotlight sales every weekend, only once or twice a year. Boers are somewhat "new" in America, they had to be smuddled in, and they sold for hundreds of thousands of dollars. ABGA has only been around for 30 some years right? ADGA has been around for over 100 years, so dairy goats don't have crazy sales all the time, normally only at nationals.


We are not talk about ABGA. Show market animals have nothing at all to do with ABGA.

Dairy goats and fiber goats make up less than 10% of the overall goat herd. They are a niche market in a niche market.

There are over 1 million head of "meat goats". Last figures I saw was under 100k head of "all others". The simple fact is that there are a lot more people involved in the meat goat industry and the vast majority are in Texas. The vast majority of all goats are in Texas. In Texas, there is plenty of money to spend on tax write offs and kids entertainment. So when Sally needs a wether to show, they purchase the best that money can buy.

That is how you end up with $10k, $12k, and $15k wethers. I am not going to buy one, nor little kids for $7k, $15k, $45k etc.... But, good for the people who do and good for the people who sell them.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

One day I would love to be one of the people who sells them. I would love to be able to afford to buy one. I just don't see it ever happening for me though....TN teachers salary and a farmers salary doesn't lend it's hand to those type luxuries.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> One day I would love to be one of the people who sells them. I would love to be able to afford to buy one. I just don't see it ever happening for me though....TN teachers salary and a farmers salary doesn't lend it's hand to those type luxuries.


That makes two of us.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The people that buy these high dollar jackpot animals are dedicated to making all the big shows and getting back their investment and more. They're not just tossing money around because they're loaded. It's an investment. Like GT said, there are a lot of jackpots that pay out big time to the winners. If you spend $10k on a really nice wether and show him at 10 big shows, the possible return on that wether is triple digits. Just win 1 and you get your money back. Yes it's a gamble, but so is the stock market. 

I will say that it's a waste if you don't know what you're doing. Just because you spend a ton of money and buy the best prospect doesn't mean you'll win. You still have to feed, manage, and show it! Someone with a lesser animal that does these 3 things better than you can beat you in the ring.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Love reading this thread! I'm one of the group that thinks this is just throwing your money away and I can still rationally understand that its an investment. I wouldn't do it even if I had that much just laying around...Thats more than I've ever even spent for a car!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I find it encouraging that some people can sell goats for a lot of money. I try not to let jealousy enter into my thinking. With that said, she looks to me to be an "average at best" very young doeling. I think in order for someone to pay that much, they aren't just going by that picture on the internet. They've seen her, her mother and her sire in person and trust the seller.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have the kind of money to spend on those goats. Wish I did though. 

For me, as "one if those show wether" people, I can understand it. If I feel like a goat can win and I can make some money on it I will go for it. With that said I also have a budget and stay with in it because unfortunately money does not grow on trees. With wethers its like a whole different breed... its a look, style and function that is being bred into these goats. They are bred with the goat to have to create the next big thing in the industry. They are meat animals... bred fir muscling and ability to stay fresh handling. I can see spending money on what you want. If I had it I would love to have these Goats. 

This doe in particular is very nice for a wether doe. She is extremely well balanced and has the clean, smooth look we desire in wether dams. Her shoulders.have enough power but aren't over powering like some ABGA does can be. And look at her expression of leg.... beautiful. If you want wethers then she is bout as good as they get.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She is definitely beautiful, but could get better in some areas. Her hip should be blended better and smoother, and she could use stronger back feet (they seem a little off to me). I know that she is probably only 8-10 weeks old, though. Nothing against a striking little darling like this, but I think the price was a bit overdone. I have seen wether does that are worth more.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I will say that is not the best pic of the kid. There are 3 others that I didn't post. I should have put up some of the others. Some of these folks buy and animal so that someone eles doesn't. I have seen it at several sales where an animal goes for twice as much as you should and you wonder why. Some people also don't like each other and run the bid up.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I will say that is not the best pic of the kid. There are 3 others that I didn't post. I should have put up some of the others. Some of these folks buy and animal so that someone eles doesn't. I have seen it at several sales where an animal goes for twice as much as you should and you wonder why. Some people also don't like each other and run the bid up.


That's very true. There is alot of bidding up at these things. Especially if a big not says its a good doe. Then everyone wants her. I wouldn't pay that for her for the simple fact I don't have that much to throw around, can't see her in person and I haven't decided if I'm breeding for wether stock or breeding stock.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> That's very true. There is alot of bidding up at these things. Especially if a big not says its a good doe. Then everyone wants her. I wouldn't pay that for her for the simple fact I don't have that much to throw around, can't see her in person and I haven't decided if I'm breeding for wether stock or breeding stock.


If you like to show yourself, then breed stock. But, the wether industry seems really good. The two don't fit together at all. You can throw out wethers from breeding stock that will do okay at the lower levels and some do better than others of course.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I know. I want some show does for ABGA but I love the wethers so much. They're my favorite because so much comes down to care and management with them.... without the proper feed and exercise a wether is nothing. 

I can also get breeding stock cheaper than wether does... at least the type I want lol. Knowing me ill end up with some of both... I truly like both sides of it but wethers are where I started and they'll always be special to me


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> If you like to show yourself, then breed stock. But, the wether industry seems really good. The two don't fit together at all. You can throw out wethers from breeding stock that will do okay at the lower levels and some do better than others of course.


I wouldn't say "at all". Too much GHUT, Powell/Hollman etc in many ABGA pedigrees and now you even see RAFF Boers 900 by way of PDF Z012 FULL PROOF who already has 272 ABGA progeny points. I don't think we will end up with two totally different breeds.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Why in the world are thye paying that much for wethers, you can't do anything with them, other than say "oh look at this useless ten thousand dollar animal I bought and can't do anything with" what it the point of that?
> Sorry if that sounded harsh, but I don't see a point in buying an animals that cannot reproduce, it does me no good whatsoever.


Reserve Grand champion whether at one major went for about 25 or 30 k


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

BCG said:


> The people that buy these high dollar jackpot animals are dedicated to making all the big shows and getting back their investment and more. They're not just tossing money around because they're loaded. It's an investment. Like GT said, there are a lot of jackpots that pay out big time to the winners. If you spend $10k on a really nice wether and show him at 10 big shows, the possible return on that wether is triple digits. Just win 1 and you get your money back. Yes it's a gamble, but so is the stock market.
> 
> I will say that it's a waste if you don't know what you're doing. Just because you spend a ton of money and buy the best prospect doesn't mean you'll win. You still have to feed, manage, and show it! Someone with a lesser animal that does these 3 things better than you can beat you in the ring.


Yes!! Thank you finally someone that gets it!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I wouldn't say "at all". Too much GHUT, Powell/Hollman etc in many ABGA pedigrees and now you even see RAFF Boers 900 by way of PDF Z012 FULL PROOF who already has 272 ABGA progeny points. I don't think we will end up with two totally different breeds.


I don't know, the two worlds look to be growing in different directions.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it depends on how far you are into each industry. Are we talking average wethers that are shown at smaller shows or hardcore mock, hummel and the like? 

I have more Texas style this year and I love these boys. Our breeder has done an awesome job of incorporating Glenn Martin, 900 and those type of.goats with his commercial and breeding stock dies that don't quite cut the butter


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I think it depends on how far you are into each industry. Are we talking average wethers that are shown at smaller shows or hardcore mock, hummel and the like?
> 
> I have more Texas style this year and I love these boys. Our breeder has done an awesome job of incorporating Glenn Martin, 900 and those type of.goats with his commercial and breeding stock dies that don't quite cut the butter


If you want to sell $250 wethers and does then I think you could run more of mixed herd of wether type does and breed type does. But, if want to sell $5-600+ doelings or wethers then you are most likey going to have to pick an area to concentrate in and market your herd.

The really shame of the whole thing is that neither of them are doing anything that is going to help the commercial producer with healthy, parasite resitant, easy kidding, and fast growing kids.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking. The question for anyone in boers is what are your goals. I've been very fortunate to have healthy, parasite resistant wethers. At the sometime I am very on top of management


----------

